# Swansea Lake mac - sunday morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all planning on a Sunday morning fish from the lake road boat ramp 5:30am, My plan is to practise my soft plastic fishing in an area I know to hold good bream.
But this is a great popper area if anyones interested.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I could be a starter for this one. Depends what the swell and weather is doing. It also depends if I get my new reel before Saturday. I just got a new rod and I'm waiting for my new reel and I was planning to head off shore to look for some Kingies to try the new kit out.

I'll let you know buy Saturday Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dave,

I should be there. See you at 5.30. If I'm not there start without me.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries Greg head for the point to the south about 50m NE of the point seems to continually fire.

Cheers Dave


----------

